# Anyone have snakes?



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

I can't have them, even though I love them.....my mom absolutely detests them. But today I went to the creek with my cousin, and the first thing we found was a hatchling Northern Water Snake....I must admit that it's beautiful. I'm afraid to touch it because I happen to be allergic to everything (they may be non-venomous, but just getting the saliva in my bloodstream might make me pass out) but I put it in a 10 gallon tank with half pebbles/gravel, and half water. There's a terra cotta pot in there so the snake can hide if he wants to. I'm letting it go tomorrow because my mom is terrified of it (even though it's outside)....It's sad to let it go, but it's probably pretty stressed from bringing it home today. I nicknamed him Flicky, by the way. I don't have photos because I accidentally deleted them because I have no idea how to use my camera ;___;

And if you would like to share your pet snakes (or temporary snakes) with me, especially photos, I'd much appreciate it 
It will also help me choose a future pet snake for when I'm out of highschool and college ;D


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Here is our new one. Our roomie wanted to "co-own" them all and we put our feet down  NO CO-OWNING. grrr. Anywho, she's got an EXOTERRA, a very very good brand. She WILL have a heat lamp - despite the fact my roomie also said they "don't need one"... They can use one. A source of water is always a good idea, and depending on the snake size... Carmen is a baby baby... she gets a pinky a week. Eventually she can get fuzzies, then hoppers =D

She is a butter corn snake, born late last year. She LOVES to hide, and is very much a hudini. We find her hiding under her water bowl, in the crevace... ><


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a young corn snake as well. I love my little Ekans, he's getting really good at NOT striking at hands. He'll go into the "s" position to strike but then I just pick him up. If he doesn't bit I put him back down shortly after. If he does he gets held for 5 minutes lol. But he hasn't actually struck me in a few months. Besides he's just a tiny guy, all you feel is this little bump lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha Carmen isn't too bad either. She came from a couple who were breeding, and we weren't supposed to get her (the boyfriend...er...ex...was a butt-wad and took HER snakes!) except Carmen squeezed herself behind the background :lol: I told Vici I had Carmen and she was thrilled LOL! She's friendly, at least. Was a little shy.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

I had a ball python for a while, very easy to care for and very docile. She went to live with a friend though


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

Awww 
Gorgeous snakes..... I always wanted a corn snake. They're the smallest of normal pet snakes, right? 
And I agree.....co-owning stinks. Who would do that? Haha if someone wanted to co-own my fish or my budgies or my starlings I'd smack them xD


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I think ribbon snakes are a bit smaller, if only just.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Cornsnkaes stay decently sized. My roomie has a ball python, and he'll be thicker... And he wants a boa who'll be MASSIVE!!


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> Cornsnkaes stay decently sized. My roomie has a ball python, and he'll be thicker... And he wants a boa who'll be MASSIVE!!


EEP! I'm only afraid of boas, though only when they're unsupervised. I don't know if it's true or not, but apparently a woman my mom knows had a pet boa that was around 5-6 feet long. She let it sleep in her bed at night, and eventually she noticed that it would stretch to its full length next to her at night. She asked her vet about it, and they said that the boa was measuring how long its body was compared to her so it could eat her.
Creepy story nonetheless


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Boa's don't get that big compared to the large pythons. And very few pythons can eat a adult human but they can still kill you.

I recently go a pastel ball python I named Daenerys. She's a year old and is a proven female, she's really cute but very head shy still.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

The horror stories of boas unsupervised is VERY true. My roomie turned down a 10 foot snake, mainly because he would not ever handle it alone. It's best to have two people on board for such a snake, to avoid mishaps... Those snakes are STRONG! I had a 2.5 foot one wrap himself around my arm and squeeze...he is strong! Now imagine a 10 foot one...


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I'd love to own a snake, particularly a pleblian milk snake. I find them so adorable with their little beady eyes and flicking tongue. But unfortunatly at the moment I live with my parents and my mom is the second most scared of snakes person I know the first was my grandma who couldn't even stand to watch them on tv.


----------



## KristenLovesPunkHerSnake (Jun 29, 2012)

*My snake *

Here are 2 pics of my Albino Banana California Kingsnake. Not sure on its gender yet but i say its a boy right now. He is 4 months old, and his name is Punk. He is still small because his cage is small. He sure does have a *HUGE* place in my heart. <3


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

we have many ball pythons and 1 cornsnake 
ball pythons:
Albino, Lemonblast, pinstripe, 2 yellow bellies, fire, normal 

then one unidentified Cornsnake  i used to have a hognose TT^TT


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

PaintingPintos said:


> EEP! I'm only afraid of boas, though only when they're unsupervised. I don't know if it's true or not, but apparently a woman my mom knows had a pet boa that was around 5-6 feet long. She let it sleep in her bed at night, and eventually she noticed that it would stretch to its full length next to her at night. She asked her vet about it, and they said that the boa was measuring how long its body was compared to her so it could eat her.
> Creepy story nonetheless


that is creepy as hell. sounds like she was lucy in a sense that the snake didnt see a reason to actually try to eat her. i dont think id ever have the right mind to approach a boa thats 5 feet or longer much less a 10 foot one. asian vine snakes are cool but id rather not have one when i own a gecko. those snales like lizards :s.

that aside, id love to get a cornsnake but id have no place to put a 20g tank. theres a dream snake i have but its out of my skill level Bothreichis Aurifer, yellow splotch pit viper. its a beautiful misx of brich green, navy blue and yellow scaling. problem is availiblity, terrarium size and the venom. though as far as i know its a paralysing venom that isnt the most deadly in the snake kingdom.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I remember reading that any snake 8 feet or more should absolutely never be handled by one person, you should always work with someone around an animal that size. They live off of instinct and one should never let their guard down.

BUT you gotta wonder.....




>__>


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I can guarentee there should be 2-3 people minimal. One can handle, but the other must keep watch :lol: Same with animals like green iguanas. Not a child's pet.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> I can guarentee there should be 2-3 people minimal. One can handle, but the other must keep watch :lol: Same with animals like green iguanas. Not a child's pet.


lol, what can be more cudly than a large clawed lizard with sharp spines on its body with great jumping abilities. all jokes aside, they're cool reptiles but theyre not the best pets and a pest in certain American states.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Blaze's eye's are fully healed  somehow his eye's got onto duct tape TT^TT poor boy, and they where pink and strange looking. but after his last shed his eye's are healed X3 i'll get pics of how he looks now, i have a pic of how his eye's used to look, but never uploaded them >.>"


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Igs can be really sweet in the right hands. I do get sad seeing them for sale for $30 at pet shops.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Olympia said:


> Igs can be really sweet in the right hands. I do get sad seeing them for sale for $30 at pet shops.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


id prefer not to own a iguana persoanally. they get a bit too big for my liking. im new to reptiles pets so i prefer to go with the easy ones. i have a preference for cornsnakes to ball pythons.

is it the iguanas or chameleons that die early of stress when kept as pets for most of the cases? i do know iguana can live a long time in the right conditions.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I know she is not a snake...but... Iggy! lol. She is in severely bad shape - the person she was sold to fed her only lettuce and never cleaned the 40 gallon. Yup. 40 gallon.  She's very aggressive on her good days :lol: on her superb days she can be handled.



> is it the iguanas or chameleons that die early of stress when kept as pets for most of the cases? i do know iguana can live a long time in the right conditions.


 Chameleons.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> I know she is not a snake...but... Iggy! lol. She is in severely bad shape - the person she was sold to fed her only lettuce and never cleaned the 40 gallon. Yup. 40 gallon.  She's very aggressive on her good days :lol: on her superb days she can be handled.
> 
> Chameleons.


thank you Sena. chameleons are so cool but not my type of lizard either. iguanas are quite amazing in the way they colour up when they get enough heat. 

ive caught my gecko acting like a chamelon a few times. he was hiding in the leaves and there seems to be lighter areas on the shaded parts of his body when hidden from light.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Iggys are uber dangerous :lol: There was a message on the bathroom door during Iggy's bath that read:

"WARNING! Beware of man-eating green crocodile!" :lol: She's getting better, and she's showing it in her scary attitude...

I love scaleys xD Unless they are poisonous or very dangerous. My beardie you can hug and love and hold and he doesn't care lol. Carmen the butter cornsnake is friendly, though skittish..


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

my gecko allows me to pet his back lol. half the time he's inactive but the other 50% he just wants to climb or jump. i do like venomous from a distance or even without poison sacs. its a healthy respect for them. i dont want to be near a loose crocodilian or large dragon lizards with septic bites.

i dont know if this is scripted or not but i saw an episode of world worst tenants. this one segment was a no pets allowed appt. the inspectors got in the unit to find atleast 25 10g tanks or larger with reptiles, rodents and many bird cages. the tenant even had raw meat in the bathroom sink. he had a crocodile in the tub, it was 90% the size of a standard bottom length bathtub. the croc wasnt very friendly.

it was a bit of an eye opener for me as for the tanks. i though having 2 3.4gKK, 2.5g, 5g and a spare 1gQT was alot in such a small space. 1 KK is on my dining table as theres no better place to put it.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

nel3 said:


> my gecko allows me to pet his back lol. half the time he's inactive but the other 50% he just wants to climb or jump.
> 
> i dont know if this is scripted or not but i saw an episode of world worst tenants. this one segment was a no pets allowed appt. the inspectors got in the unit to find atleast 25 10g tanks or larger with reptiles, rodents and many bird cages. the tenant even had raw meat in the bathroom sink. he had a crocodile in the tub, it was 90% the size of a standard bottom length bathtub. the croc wasnt very friendly.
> 
> it was a bit of an eye opener for me as for the tanks. i though having 2 3.4gKK, 2.5g, 5g and a spare 1gQT was alot in such a small space. 1 KK is on my dining table as theres no better place to put it.


 
:shock: Our landlord said nothing poisnous. I said nothing poisonous. :lol:


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> :shock: Our landlord said nothing poisnous. I said nothing poisonous. :lol:


i dont know the limits for pets in my place. but the notary didnt mention it was like that. there are quite a few dog and cat owners here. though i do say i have ennough to care for atm. i have heard of no total gallon limit on tanks. they know nothing about my gecko. not sure if they allow snakes, much less any venomous variety. lol maybe i should get an anaconda or burmese python someday :shock:.


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

Jeepers cats, people! Some crazy stories floating around here O_________O
I love bearded dragons so much.....My cousin has one and it's full size (however big that is. It's big though.) and it's really sweet. You can pick it up and hold it and carry it around and it will just go limp like a doll xD He's a really sweet lizard but he bit my cousin once, so he's absolutely terrified of it...I mean he keeps it in a huge tank on top of his desk, but he won't care for the poor thing himself. His mom and sister care for it and all he does is give it food. All I know about them though is that they like to eat rose petals xD


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

we came home with a fire male ball python from the chicago reptile house. my albino is almost recovered from RI (respiratory infection), and so is are Lesser male 
we have many snakes, i didn't knew which snake i was holding yesterday o.0" am like "which one is this??" i think it was one of our normals, because our yellowbellies look like her (all i know it was female XDD) i really need to give them a photoshoot so i could show the forum, and myself which is which XP


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Piiiictures !!!!!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

I have other stuff i have to do first >.>"


----------

